# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Обсуждение статьи "Рекомендации после лечения или 10 заповедей для здоровья компьютера"

## akalibr

Подскажите, пожалуйста, что означает это высказывание :"*Инструкции предназначены для домашних компьютеров, в организациях/предприятиях   
не заниматься настройкой самостоятельно, а обратиться к начальству!"
Что, я (системный администратор) не имею права пользоваться ими в организации?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## PavelA

Ты, как сисадмин, имеешь право, а вот пользователи твоей сетки нет.

----------


## Storchak

Спасибо за отличную статью. От себя хочу добавить следующие рекомендации:
- Не открывать вложенные в письма файлы, если не доверяете отправителю или сообщение не имеет обратного адреса и заголовка;
 - Проверять, куда ведет ссылка в письме, прежде чем перейти по ней. В большинстве браузеров и почтовых клиентах достаточно навести курсор на ссылку, чтобы увидеть, куда она ведёт. Не кликайте по ссылке, если есть какие-то сомнения в надёжности отправителя;
- Использовать онлайн-сервис Surfpatrol для проверки актуальности версий браузера и установленных плагинов, а также программу,типа Secunia PSI, уведомляющую о наличии новых версий программ, установленных на вашем ПК. 
- не использовать пиратские (взломанные) программы;
- удалять лишние программы с ПК;

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Спасибо за Ваш отзыв!

----------

